# Corncob towers Vs the Robie House



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Which do u prefer

Corncob towers









Robie House


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Robie House without a second thought.


----------



## chris900 (Oct 6, 2012)

both are amazing, but i prefer robie house!


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Robie House without a second thought.


corncob towers are pretty cool too


----------



## austral21 (Oct 15, 2012)

I prefer Robie House.


----------



## tanklv (Mar 14, 2009)

Why do I have to choose?

I like 'em both...


----------

